# USE feeder to remote garage



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmmmmm


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

It's a mistake to think that one's knowledge inside a factory translates in ANY WAY to that required to pull this project off without turning it into a very expensive 'learning experience.'

We get posts all-the-time from electrical engineers attempting to 'cross-over.'

They are a hoot.

You're simply not set up to trench... and all the rest.

Just farm this puppy out. 

Should you ever wish to sell your property, you'll find that your 'work' is a handicap. 

The usual requirement (during such an inevitable sale) is that your efforts it will require 'remediation' -- and that's putting it politely.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

USE can not be run inside the building, but you can use underground direct bury just needs to be rated. This is what I would do. Don't forget your rebar stub up.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I think mobile home meter cable would be good for this.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Just4FunLP 
Junior Member

Join Date: Oct 2018
Location: SE US
Posts: 3 
Rewards Points: 6 









I’m technically a Florida Unlimited Electrical Contractor, but I’ve been working in manufacturing plants most of my career. I’m branching out now and need to buy a some items. I have hand tools, but I’ll need a lot of other things as I go along. I was wondering if there are online sources for electrical contractors that have reasonable prices. PPE, knockouts, pipe threaders, voltage rated tools, etc... the prices I’m seeing at most places are ridiculous. Just thought the people on the forum may have some better suggestions.... 



If I grow a beard, technically, I'm Santa Clause. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Just4FunLP (Oct 31, 2018)

Ha Ha.. Santa... Nice!

So, can this wire (Southwire® mobile home feeder consists of four quadruplexed type RHH or RHW-2 or USE-2 Alumaflex® Brand AA-8000 series aluminum alloy compacted conductors) be run directly into the panel inside the building?

Thanks


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Just4FunLP said:


> Ha Ha.. Santa... Nice!
> 
> So, can this wire (Southwire® mobile home feeder consists of four quadruplexed type RHH or RHW-2 or USE-2 Alumaflex® Brand AA-8000 series aluminum alloy compacted conductors) be run directly into the panel inside the building?
> 
> Thanks


What does the book and local admendments say?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> USE can not be run inside the building, but you can use underground direct bury just needs to be rated. This is what I would do. Don't forget your rebar stub up.




I agree...Although, most USE cable is rated for indoor as it is RHW or something like that. Of course, it needs to be in a conduit when run inside


----------



## Just4FunLP (Oct 31, 2018)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I agree...Although, most USE cable is rated for indoor as it is RHW or something like that. Of course, it needs to be in a conduit when run inside


Yea, that's what I thought. Just wanted to be sure. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Props for doing your homework 4Fun.

Hope it works out.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have to ask the OP why 18 inches deep ? is there a local code admendment to use? 

I would throw that down at least 24 inches deep to advoid any confect with codes.


----------



## Just4FunLP (Oct 31, 2018)

I was looking at Table 300.5 

For my original plan for PVC I used Column 3 which says 18" for nonmetallic raceways, and for the my plan B option with USE/RHH/RHW-2 conductors used for direct burial I would go with column 1 which calls for a minimum depth of 24". 
Is this correct?


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> Just4FunLP
> Junior Member
> 
> Join Date: Oct 2018
> ...


I have some for sale, do you ever make it up to NE Georgia mountains?
Also will be going to Crystal River in December if that will put me near you

rigid 300, pony, etc


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

readydave8 said:


> I have some for sale, do you ever make it up to NE Georgia mountains?
> Also will be going to Crystal River in December if that will put me near you
> 
> rigid 300, pony, etc


 Not me, but, the OP might.
@Just4FunLP


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

Yeah I like the Electrical Engineer crossover comment. I recently rewired my sister in laws finished basement in Chicago suburbs, my brother in law had his EE friend give him a hand with some work prior. The place had separate grounds run for every circuit. I should add I ran everything in conduit and this EE asks me why I wasn’t running a separate ground for each circuit. I said I did per the NEC conduit shall be allowed to be used as ground, he looked at me like I had a 3rd eye on my forehead! These EE’s aren’t up on code I guess?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

